# Cannot endorse copy of passport



## tanya_gemini (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi!

Me and my husband are applying for EEA Family permit and we need endorsed copy of my (EEA national) passport. I have just got new passport here in Latvia. I asked to endorse copy of it in passport issuing agency but they say it is not allowed to endorse or certify copy of passport or similar documents by government laws.

They said they can give me document/statement instead which states that I have got new passport from them stating all info about it. Shall we just add plain copy of my passport and this document attached to the application? Will it be alright?

Thank you for help. We appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tanya_gemini said:


> Hi!
> 
> Me and my husband are applying for EEA Family permit and we need endorsed copy of my (EEA national) passport. I have just got new passport here in Latvia. I asked to endorse copy of it in passport issuing agency but they say it is not allowed to endorse or certify copy of passport or similar documents by government laws.
> 
> They said they can give me document/statement instead which states that I have got new passport from them stating all info about it. Shall we just add plain copy of my passport and this document attached to the application? Will it be alright?


That will probably do under the circumstances. If you can get a written statement that they don't endorse or certify passports (translated into English), include that as well, plus copy of relevant passport pages.


----------



## tanya_gemini (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you. We will try to get it but I am not sure how possible it will be.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

tanya_gemini said:


> Thank you. We will try to get it but I am not sure how possible it will be.


Hi,

Do as Joppa suggested *PLUS *also include your Original European ID Card (It is way easier to replace than your Original Passport, should it get lost in the mail). Furthermore, make a very detail reference on your cover letter about you not being able to procure the Certified Copy of your Passport as required.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## tanya_gemini (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, Jrge!

Thank you! That's a good point about ID card! I will get it too!


----------



## fracimma (May 27, 2013)

*info regarding endorsing EEA passport for EEA FP*



tanya_gemini said:


> Hi!
> 
> Me and my husband are applying for EEA Family permit and we need endorsed copy of my (EEA national) passport. I have just got new passport here in Latvia. I asked to endorse copy of it in passport issuing agency but they say it is not allowed to endorse or certify copy of passport or similar documents by government laws.
> 
> ...



Hello there,

me and my Brazilian wife are coming to live in UK from Italy, so I guess we need to apply for EEA FP, right? I checked the UK Border Agency website, and it says that when applying, my wife must provide a copy of my passport "endorsed by the EEA national's embassy in the country of application". OK, I am Italian, should I go to the UK embassy in Rome? pls help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. The passport issuing office should. UK embassy can't and won't, as they didn't issue it.


----------



## fracimma (May 27, 2013)

Joppa said:


> No. The passport issuing office should. UK embassy can't and won't, as they didn't issue it.


ok thank you for prompt reply!
but I forgot to mention that my Italian passport was actually issued in London. The Italian Consulate in London issued it. Should I try the issuing office here in Italy anyway?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

fracimma said:


> ok thank you for prompt reply!
> but I forgot to mention that my Italian passport was actually issued in London. The Italian Consulate in London issued it. Should I try the issuing office here in Italy anyway?


They should be able to certify as authentic copy of the original.


----------



## fracimma (May 27, 2013)

Joppa said:


> They should be able to certify as authentic copy of the original.


I will go on Monday and post here what happened, just in case someone else has same problem.
ty


----------



## fracimma (May 27, 2013)

update: because the passport has to be sent to UK along wiht a legalised copy, the issuing office told me to go to the town hall in the area where I live first, get a stamp there, and then return to the issuing office to get that stamp legalised. 
I'm getting married on June 25th 2013, once I have my marriage certificate, I can proceed with my EEA family permit request. will post the outcome.


----------

